
Adobe gives web designers more power with Flash Catalyst - hko
http://venturebeat.com/2009/05/31/adobe-gives-web-designers-more-power-with-flash-catalyst/
======
cschep
Does anyone have experience using Flex Builder instead of the Flash "IDE" ? I
have had to start using Flash a bit at work, and their IDE is just so painful
to use. Here's to hoping this is a step in the right direction!

~~~
mahmud
Flex is bastardized ActionScript with a buttload of XML. They finally improved
the language on version 3; AS3 is very powerful compared to AS2, but at the
same time they bastardized it with "decorator" type stuff, non-code code that
goes into your code that does stuff at compile time.

For example, the officially blessed way of attaching graphic assets to your
applet is via XML directives that get expanded to magic at compile time.

This might not be a problem for everyone, but I hate languages that become so
attached to their environment that you can't compile the, allegedly, portable
source with another compiler: you need to process the "manifest", the
dependency files, compile resources, and generally end up shoe-horning an IDE
work-flow into your editor-based hacking.

